

Bump (YC S09) Shares What Its 10 Million Users Share  - jamwt
http://allthingsd.com/20110916/bump-shares-what-its-10-million-users-share-infographic/

======
martian
Bump continues to be one of my favorite YC startups. They have a killer team,
and incredibly novel technology that allows their software to easily work
across platforms and that is years ahead of where NFC is.

I'm excited also for their continued integration with storefronts and other
physical locations.

I dream of a time when all I need to carry is one device and no wallet --
Bumping to pay at the local grocer would be amazing. As it is, bumping to pay
with PayPal is still great, but all I see for Bump is amazing potential.

------
vegashacker
Is that "50 million total downloads" number right? It seems low. Especially
considering they have 10 million active users on those 50 million downloads.
Really? 1 out of every 5 downloads of Bump generates an active user? I feel
like a zero is missing from somewhere.

------
kariatx
See? Bump doesn't suck!

